

Ask HN: Google interview process timeline? - annythesillicat

I had phone interview with Google recruiter on Tuesday(12Aug) for New Business Sales position. It went pretty well, the recruiter said at the end of the interview that he will send my applications to the next process. I&#x27;ve been waiting for... 3 days now and nobody contact me back yet.  I did some research and get quite a lot of info. So if you experienced about getting the job in Google, please do share. So that I could prepare myself.  It would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you :) 
I actually had interview with AWS ( sales) too but would like to know about Google for now.
======
fredophile
One of the things I always ask about at the end of an interview is what the
next step in the process is and what the time frame for that step is. If you
feel that things are moving slowly you can send an email to the recruiter.
Thank them for their time during the interview, say you're still excited about
the position and then ask.

I've interviewed at Google for a software position in the past. Their process
typically takes a while but they have a lot of flexibility. Shortly after I
started interviewing I received another offer. I told my recruiter and she was
able to fast track the process. I think I went from the initial phone
interview with a recruiter to on site in about a week.

~~~
annythesillicat
Thank you thank you!! I did send thank you e-mail to the recruiter. But for
sure I will ask them as your advice if they're being silence. Though I'll keep
positivity high and expectation low :)

------
eduardtm
calm down, 3 days is a short period of time when dealing with replies for job
applications, especially when you consider this case, where Google's HR
department has to deal with thousands of applications because of their
popularity. What I would suggest you to do is wait for 7 days and then if you
still haven't received anything, just drop them an email.

~~~
annythesillicat
Thank you! yeah I know it's been only 3 days and it drives me crazy. Will
definitely come back here for the update and asking questions ;)

